# Surface contamination?



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

hi again,

I am really second-guessing my decision to have RAI! I have been reading so much now about contamination, after my doctor was very non-chalant and told me to sleep separately, use disposable utensils and flush twice for "2 or 3 days".

I just read that you shouldn't use laptops (which I am typing on now) or cellphones (which I have been using of course) because electronics are pretty much impossible to decontaminate. Hospitals keep them in some sort of radioactive holding cell for months. I wonder if what I am reading is just for much larger doses than I have had and if I need to calm down, or if I have been doing everything wrong for three days.

Do I need to throw away the sheets and towels I have used, or is washing them ok? What about the cleaner "Bind It"? Should I use it? I have been good about only going into the kitchen with food prep gloves on, but I have used my door knobs into my bathroom several times a day...should I replace it?

And trash?

I am feeling really desperate here. I feel that I wasn't prepared enough for what I needed to do to protect my family (and myself).

I will take any and all advice on this!

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Contamination risk is really based on the size of your dose. You had a very, very small dose. Surface contamination happens primarily when your hands sweat. The amount of iodine in your sweat is quite small - your body has filtered a lot of it and the half life is really short.

So your body's filtration system plus the short half life plus the small amount of sweat produced by most people on theirs hands all means your risk is very low.

They keep computers and cell phones for people with doses like 150-200mCis -- and that usually requires an inpatient stay.

If you are concerned, wipe down your devices and other surfaces with a cloth dipped in hot soapy water. Your sheets can also be washed in hot water. If you wanted to be crazy careful, you can store your sheets in a plastic bag for a month or two and then wash it. I didn't wipe much down and didn't store my sheets. Nothing happened.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you Joplin. You have been the voice of reason for me. I got really panicky today.

I am thinking about buying "Bind It" to really clean the bathroom, but do you think hot, soapy water will also work? I know to avoid chlorine.

My dose is small here but on some Graves sites (I don't have Graves) I read of 10 millicuries and they are taking all sorts of precautions and that makes me feel like my 29 is a big dose. 

THANK YOU. I so appreciate you answering me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

As long as you don't use bleach, anything will be fine, but plain ol' hot soapy water has been shown to be just effective for RAI clean up.


----------

